# loose glock 19 mag



## ekis129 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello,
Just got my first gun & its a Glock 19. Noob question, sorry. On my Glock 19 magazine, after I put some ammo, it seems the magazine is loose but when I take the ammo out it stays in the gun. thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What do you mean by loose? The weight of the ammunition is assisting the new mag in dropping free? Use it a bit and the mag should drop free unloaded as well if I'm following you correctly..


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Full mags require a little more force to seat when the action is closed and you insert them. You may have to expand on your problem alittle more if that's not it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You've posed a confusing question shrouded in a mystery. 

Sit down, think it out and try again.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It sounds as if you need a bit of training. Be very careful until you know what is going on. Maybe take the gun back to the place where you got it and ask for some advice. Then get into a gun safety course at the bare minimum.
GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All of the above. :watching:


----------

